# Anyone Egg Share at CARE Manchester?



## abbyw (Nov 30, 2005)

We have been looking into this and was just after a bit of advice really.

How long do you have to wait to start tx?

We have an appointment on Feb 6th and I'm very keen to start asap. (IVF with ICSI) Would tx be alot quicker if we just paid for the full thing and didn't do Egg Share?


Thanks

Abby.


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Hiya,

I'm just waiting for their brochure to arrive. I'm going to do the egg sharing scheme there (if I'm a good candidate) 

Let me know how you get on

Love

Vicki


----------



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

Hi Vicki and Abby
We are going to care manchester our 1st app was 19th dec with julie egg share lady and then 20th dec for scans and bloods etc with Glen Atkinson it went really well and they are so nice and friendly we felt very well looked after we have now to wait for our bloods to come back which can take up to 6 weeks we have councilling on the 14th feb then off we go !! aslong as my bloods come back ok we are also having ICSI,  they have said that after my councilling session we can get going as soon as my next af arrives so pretty much as soon as u want it to start.
good luck hope u both get things sorted.

Lou xx


----------



## Janey02 (Sep 14, 2005)

Hi Vicki & Abby,

I too am @ CARE in Manchester, I'm a little further ahead of Lou, I am now waiting for my Counselling appointment on the 19th January, and then I'll be on my way.

I had my 1st appointment back on the 1st Nov, and then saw Mr Atkinson on the 17th - I should have had my counselling appointment on the 5th Dec but was ill with a really bad cold   so couldn't make it.  

I had all my bloods done on the 2nd appointment and got the results just before Christmas - 5weeks later - which have all come back okay. 

The staff there are all really great and sooooo helpful. 

Hi Lou, How are you?  Wont be long now and your bloods will be back - most of them will probably already be back.  Gosh that went fast!

Wishing you all the very best of luck with your tx

Amanda


----------



## mancgal_644 (Oct 18, 2004)

Hi There im at  care manchester to 

ive already done a cycle which unfortunatly was a bfn  but will be starting another in march this year 

from memory the bloods are the longest thing to wait for which can be upto 6 weeks in all but mine was back in 4  think they say 6 to cover them 

staff are brill i had mr patel for EC and mr atkinson for ET both are fab 

Kerry x


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

You're all so helpful!

I've got to come down from North East Scotland to Manchester. Luckily my mum lives in Liverpool so I can stay with her if I get treatment. I'm dreading the journeys from up here to down there if I get on it. There's nothing here in Scotland.  

Love

Vicki x


----------



## Janey02 (Sep 14, 2005)

Hi Vicki,

It is a similar scenario over here in North & Mid Wales, so we are travelling over to Manchester - although our journey wont be as long as yours.

Take care and all the best

Amanda


----------



## Mamoftheboys (Mar 4, 2005)

Iya,

We're also at CARE, Manchester for ICSI and we had our appointment with Julie, one of the Egg Share Co-ordinators, on the 17th Nov and whilst there I just asked if they had any cancellation appointment for a Consultation, as we did not have any date for that or Counselling at that time (and I really don't/can't do waiting).  Luckily for us there was an appointment with Mr. Patel on the 28th Nov and on that date we had our consultation and I had a scan and they took our bloods and swabs which took almost 4 weeks to the day to come back..... our Counselling appointment was the 4th Jan 06 and we were told on that day that all our tests were back and fine and that they just now have to find a match recipient for our egg share and that they should be calling us early next week, which is anytime now !!!! and then hopefully we can start as soon as possible, I'm due on around the 20th of this month so fingers crossed that it will be sooner rather than later, as long as we get the matched call that I'm so anxious to receive.

Each time we have been to CARE we have found all the staff to be very pleasant and professional and we feel very confident about our treatment, after having a BFN with St. Mary's on the NHS we know a little of what to expect in any event.

So all in all our waiting time, taking into account Christmas and New Year, has only been a few weeks from referral but I would say to ask for any cancellations as you don't get if you don't ask !!!

Good luck to all.

Elenni


----------



## babywish (Jul 29, 2005)

Hi girls , how are you all?  

We're also @ CARE Manchester & yesterday we had our Injection training    , it wasn't as bad as I thought....
We'll start TX next week, at last!!!! For those beginning on the Egg share journey, it's the bloods that takes the longest, after you're given the go ahead , they seem to be able to match you with a recipient straight away!

So good luck to everyone!!    

Take care
Susana
xx


----------



## CLARETTC (Aug 24, 2004)

Hello girls just wanted to say how fab we found care manchester when we egg-shared. All the staff are lovely , i know how frustrating it can be waiting to start, its usually the genetic bloods which take the longest. Hang in there girls. It worked for us and i am now 22 weeks pregnant thanks to Glen Atkinson and all the staff at care  xx clare


----------



## babywish (Jul 29, 2005)

Hi girls
I wanted to post this question here, as we're all @ CARE Manchester....
I asked my consultant Dr Lowe what he thought about Babyaspirin & he was dead against it, he didn't seem to agree with some of the research about the benefits of Babyaspirin & IVF , and he believed that it could actually cause damage.
Does every consultant @ Care think the same, have any of you been given a different opinion?

I just explained to him, that everything I read  about babyaspirin & IVF seemed to give good prognosis, and that we were just desperate to try everything we possibly could in being successful in our forthcoming ICSI TX ..... again , he didn't agree with me taking any...

Any advise please?

Take care
xxx


----------



## babywish (Jul 29, 2005)

xx


----------



## Janey02 (Sep 14, 2005)

Sorry Susana,

Cant answer your query, I have not brought the subject up with my Consultant - partly because I cant take aspirin anyway - it aggravates my asthma.

I am going to go for either acupuncture or reflexology though.

Amanda x


----------



## Janey02 (Sep 14, 2005)

Susana,

I have just been reading another thread on FF, and there was a couple of replies saying that a recent Scandinavian study shows that taking baby aspirin can have a negative effect on implantation.

When I start tx I am going to continue with my multi vits and also going to use my wheat bag to help healing after e/c and after e/t for a while - as well as the other stuff I mentioned below.

Hope this helps

Amanda


----------



## babywish (Jul 29, 2005)

Hi Amanda

Thanks for that honey, I was curious as to what everyone else thought. I won't be taking it, will see what happens.

Take care

(Ps. hope you find your start date for your new job soon   )

xx


----------



## Janey02 (Sep 14, 2005)

Hi Susana,

That's okay hun  , I'm sure you must be getting really nervous now, I'm sure you'll be fine      .

Tell me how long did it take for them to match you up after you last appointment? - they told me the other day it could take up to 6 weeks   for them to match me up and for me to start tx.

lol

Amanda


----------



## mancgal_644 (Oct 18, 2004)

amanda i have already done one egg share at care manc and as soon as everything was in place they rang me to say they were gonna start trying to match me the next day  i was matched  so i cant see it  taking that long i am going again in march and all i have to do is ring them on my feb period and they will get everything into place 

hope this helps 

Kerry x


----------



## Janey02 (Sep 14, 2005)

Hi Kerry,

Thanks for that, I thought 6 weeks was a bit long, only thing with me though is that A/F   is all over the place at the moment - so they may want me to go onto the pill for a bit   .  

Should find out more on Thursday.  Can anyone tell me what to expect at my counselling appointment?

lol

Amanda


----------



## mancgal_644 (Oct 18, 2004)

Hi Amanda 


no problem hun hope all goes well on thursday for you hun 

As for the counselling  they basically go over what you are doing and  make sure you understand it all i found it a bit of a waste of time and others have said the same but others find it helpful good luck 

Kerry xxx


----------



## babywish (Jul 29, 2005)

Hi Amanda

Don't worry hun, I believe that after your counselling app. they'll be matching you straight away.After our counselling I was told they found a recipient, 2 days later. They did say to me before the counselling app. that it could take 3 months to find a recipient    , I think it's just standard, so don't panic   .

The counselling was very straight forward, they'll ask you wether or not you have any restrictions : ie , would you be OK if your eggs went to an ethnic recipient.
Would you want to know if the recipient had a BFP ( if you did ,this info will only be given out after 3 months).
They'll also ask you how would you feel if the recipient had a BFP & then 18 years later he or she decided to get in touch with you.

The one thing that made me feel a bit uncomfortable is the amount of personal information the recipient's offspring would have available about me when they reach 18yrs old. But the counsellor assured me that the info will never be avail for anyone else other than the offspring. ( You have to fill in some paperwork  & write some goodwill messages, as weel as your personal info)

Don't worry hun, you'll be fine

Take care
Susana
xxx


----------



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

Hi ladies
hope u all well, i am slowly going round the bend waiting for our blood results, we had the done 20th dec but with xmas and all that when do u think i should call them, they said 4-6 weeks but i think i will be mad by then   
We have our counc app 14th feb kinda hoping we will know what is what then and start around mid-end march.
all the best
lou xx


----------



## mancgal_644 (Oct 18, 2004)

Hi Lou i am sure they will be back in time hunni  i am going march /april  aswell 

good luck hunni 

Kerry xx


----------



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

Kerry we may be cycle buddies !!!! my bloods are back and are all fine thank god.
we are going with march af loads going on b4 then.
good luck everyone
lou x


----------



## mancgal_644 (Oct 18, 2004)

hi lou 

thats is brilliant news hunni  you will have to come and join cycle buddies as well  hun  really excited for you and DH 

Kerry xxxxx


----------



## Sam_in_manchester (Aug 18, 2005)

Hi everyone, I posted this on another thread, but I think maybe you are in a better position to offer me your advise.



Sam_in_manchester said:


> We are being referred to St Mary's in M/cr and have been told that we "should" be entitled to two cycles IVF with ICSI on the NHS. The alternative to this is to use CARE, Manchester.
> 
> I received the HFEA guilde to infertility yesterday, and looking at the sucess rates for St Mary's they are only about 10% - compared to around 30% at CARE. I have been looking into the egg donation scheme which reduces the cost and obviosuly helps other people who can't conceive naturally. I'm wondering whether I want to wait the 12mths we've been told it will take for St Mary's for their treatment with lower sucess rate, or contact CARE and go down that road now?
> 
> ...


What are your views on this? I can't say the money's not an issue, but with egg sharing it's affordable (just about!). Or should I be patient and wait for the NHS?

Sam xx


----------



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

Hi Sam
for me i really didnt want to wait around any longer, and for our tx it would have taken a fair amount of time to get the cash together, we new we wanted to go to Care and would have saved to do this but with eggshare it is a quick way to have tx and help some one else at the same time, i guess if u have have no problems with the ethical side of eggshare then maybe u shoulsd consider it and at Care everyone seems lovley. We are due for our ouncilling session 14th feb and then all go with march's AF so it has taken about 4 months from 1st call to knowing when we start.
On another note the 12 month wait may not be 12 months it may come round b4 then, but i guess the success rates wont change much in that time.
I hope u manage to make a decision which will be right for u both
good luck
lou xx


----------



## Janey02 (Sep 14, 2005)

Hi Sam,

I'm too at Care Manchester just waiting to be match now, I weighed up the pro and cons and DH and I decided to go down this route, we decided that if we are going to have to go through IVF we may as well do it somewhere were we want to go and also has good success rates. 

If you have a look at the CARE site the pregnancy rate at the moment is just over 50% for Manchester   .

All the best

Amanda


----------



## elise (Jan 28, 2006)

Hi everyone

Care at Manchester sounds great, I am new to the chat line can I ask exactly where and what this clinic is called.

Just recently had failed ET in Spain, hoping to go for one more try because of age and money, but would love to find out about great clinics in England.

Elise


----------



## Mamoftheboys (Mar 4, 2005)

Iya Elise,

We're at CARE, Manchester and find all staff to be really nice, friendly & supportive.

There web site is www.carefertility.co.uk.

Hope this helps you.

City Chic


----------

